

Ask HN: How do you know when you've met your co-founder? - jcroll


======
orangethirty
Note: the myth of co-founder-at-first-sight is dangerous. Starting a business
with somebody is something very complex. Not something to take lightly.

~~~
jcroll
Hence the post...

~~~
orangethirty
The title is ambiguous.

------
kseven
I second how dangerous is having co-founder at first sight. My advice is to
reconsider it after you've traveled or dealt in finance stuff with them!

